# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ

## mariost

https://youtu.be/3AAjgQSKwpM
Στο βίντεο αυτό  δίνονται κάποιες οδηγίες  για την ετήσια συντήρηση  ενός λέβητα πετρελαίου. Υποτίθεται ότι το σύστημα στήθηκε από επαγγελματία  τεχνίτη καυστήρων  και έχει ρυθμιστεί με σχολαστικότητα από έμπειρα χέρια και τα σωστά εργαλεία ελέγχου για την  καλή λειτουργία του. Από την στιγμή που ρυθμίστηκε σωστά και δεν  θέλουμε κάποια ριζική αλλαγή στον τρόπο και την ισχύ λειτουργίας μπορούμε από μόνοι μας κάθε αρχή της σεζόν να τον ετοιμάζουμε ώστε να δουλέψει όλη τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Φυσικά δεν απλώνουμε τα χέρια μας παραπάνω από εκεί που φτάνουμε για να αποφύγουμε μεγαλύτερη  ζημιά σε περίπτωση κάποιας σοβαρής βλάβης.

----------

nikiforos. (30-10-22)

----------

